# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Sigma Pharmaceuticals

## Scooter101

Anyone used this source with any luck? Thanks In advance for feedback. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jolter604

> Anyone used this source with any luck? Thanks In advance for feedback. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have used that name with these products and they were all gtg.
My favorite is the master prop, I am using it now and it's like I'm on viagra all day everyday. And I feel like 500 mg of test cyp is like 800mg with less sides

----------

